# Bit by the bug.



## spark (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi!

I'm pretty fond of animals (and carnivorous plants, and other fun stuff like that.) I very fondly remember catching and keeping a female Chinese mantis when I was about 12. (It laid an ootheca and everything, it was really awesome! We put her tank outside after she died, so that the babies could escape out into the wild when they hatched.)

I've always loved mantids. And now I am putting together a terrarium, and I'm considering populating it with something interesting. Mantids* are on the list of things I'd like, and a friend pointed me at this forum as a good place to learn about them. But even if I don't end up putting one in my terrarium, after reading about and looking at so many awesome mantises I think I'll be getting one soon anyhow.

So I figured I'd join up, drop in, say hi, and see what's going on. Looks like there's a lot of great advice here.

*Right now I'm leaning towards trying to get my hands on a spiny flower mantis, they're pretty much my favorite species as far as appearance goes, although the Chinese mantis is on the list too, mostly because it's easy to come by and I remember my childhood pet fondly.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Spark, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  Best wishes to you in setting up and getting your vivarium going, and revisiting mantis keeping! I'm sure you'll enjoy keeping them again.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Headspace (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kaddock (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome spark!!! :lol:


----------

